# Fitting in...



## Paws the Opinicus (Feb 16, 2020)

Are there such places in existance for people that aren't very good role-players, but want to get away from reality a while and just be their characters ICly on a SFW, /casual/, non-hardcore, non-fanatically-enforced basis? Where OOC isn't stuffed in your face every 2-5 minutes on average with people asking/stating opinions on politics, yada yada?

For people that have such a dull RL life that they are tired of speaking about it, because, "Retired, yup, I didn't do anything today, and I won't be doing anything tomorrow. I have a list on a napkin that's essentially my daily routine"?

I'm a horribly roleplayer, but want that sort of a loose environment. Just a casual hangout. That sort of thing exists, right? 

Something more of a discord than a forum. And the biggest challenge: Something that someone extremely socially awkward might feel comfortable at?


----------



## Fentanyl (Feb 16, 2020)

The furry fandom is notorious for its dysfunction, hate to break that to you. I am sure there are some good servers out there that do not get all screechy with rules and politics but I personally do not know of any. I myself have been searching for some good servers lately.


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2020)

I’ll be your friend


----------



## bootleggy (Feb 16, 2020)

yeah I def know how that feels, while I don’t really consider myself apart of the community (ironic, I know considering I’m here right now) i can so relate to being some who is really socially awkward all that. I’m mostly into 1x1 role plays, I’ve found group things aren’t for me because I just tend to feel like I don’t fit in and with 1x1 it’s a lot more comfy and flexible for me.

while I can’t name off any servers because I’m not in too many, I can tell you that you probably just gotta find that right group or find those people who aren’t super strict or whatever. You’ll find them but it definitely takes time. me personally? I’m gonna stick to 1x1s, where I find the most comfort at. While niche, I’m sure there’s plenty who find 1x1 to be their preferred.

apologies if my words don’t sound like advice, just trying to make convey a bit of advice if possible.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Feb 16, 2020)

Naw it's all good, it's advice, and I feel you there, I've always been a 1x1er, as group experiences... have never gone over well.... usually due to godmoders and the like. -_-

I don't really want to 1x1 any more. I am *hoping* to find something actually... group-ey.


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Feb 19, 2020)

I can rp with you if you want, i have some great OC's and story ideas. Feel free to comment or message me if you are interested or wanna hear about my ideas. Most of my rp's tend to be pretty hardcore but i have done some casual stuff too and i can do ilitterate if you can't do semi lit-litterate.


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 17, 2020)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> Are there such places in existance for people that aren't very good role-players, but want to get away from reality a while and just be their characters ICly on a SFW, /casual/, non-hardcore, non-fanatically-enforced basis? Where OOC isn't stuffed in your face every 2-5 minutes on average with people asking/stating opinions on politics, yada yada?
> 
> For people that have such a dull RL life that they are tired of speaking about it, because, "Retired, yup, I didn't do anything today, and I won't be doing anything tomorrow. I have a list on a napkin that's essentially my daily routine"?
> 
> ...


I'm down, and discord is much better I agree.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 17, 2020)

There's a furry Amino {kinda like discord, I guess} and there are rp chatrooms that are basically just chilling and hanging out. If you get on Amino, just search for a furry Amino and it's literally named "Furry". I hope that helps!


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 17, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> There's a furry Amino {kinda like discord, I guess} and there are rp chatrooms that are basically just chilling and hanging out. If you get on Amino, just search for a furry Amino and it's literally named "Furry". I hope that helps!


I don't think it's the best place. Here is waaaaaaay more chill


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 17, 2020)

Jwolfan said:


> I don't think it's the best place. Here is waaaaaaay more chill


I would recommend the 1x1 roleplaying amino, but it's the same thing


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Dec 19, 2020)

Unfortunately it looks like it doesn't have a windows compatible app.


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 20, 2020)

casual group chill rp huh? yeah we had lots of those in 2018
just open rps here in the forum. basically the setting and initial scenario are given, people come in and go with the flow and then leave whenever they want.

I hosted one before. I think the Don Volpe Rp is still in my signature. You can check it out, tho it got serious, wild and I got stressed out to keep running it.

Anyways, Im a lil sad that none of the old open Rps are in the first page of the rp forum anymore and it's just ads now.
But eh, times change


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 22, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> There's a furry Amino {kinda like discord, I guess} and there are rp chatrooms that are basically just chilling and hanging out. If you get on Amino, just search for a furry Amino and it's literally named "Furry". I hope that helps!





Jwolfan said:


> I don't think it's the best place. Here is waaaaaaay more chill





Paws the Gryphon said:


> Unfortunately it looks like it doesn't have a windows compatible app.


Just post your sona on your page and I guarantee you, there will be complete strangers wanting to start a private chat with you (like FAF conversations) saying they like your sona.
Next thing you know, they're like "wanna RP ?".
Happened to me too often I had to disable the option of people starting private chats with me (and my sona ain't even that good in the first place lol).


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

i can join


----------

